# Whirlpool refrigerator: No ice or water!!!



## tarwood (Jan 27, 2007)

Whirlpool side by side refrigerator: *ed5phexmb1 *(about 2 1/2 years old)

I am not getting any water to my ice maker and barely a trickle from the water dispenser on the door. Suspected water pressure since I have a RO and water softener hooked up. Before replacing the RO filters I had 20 psi, now I have 30 psi to the refrigerator :huh:. I checked the pressure just before it goes into the solenoid and I still have 30 psi, but barely a trickle out of the solenoid...

*Question #1*
Is there anything else I can do to test out the solenoid to see if it has gone bad, i.e. voltage, resistance...?

*Question #2*
Water pressure!?! Should I invest in a booster pump to get the pressure up? Into my house I am getting 60 psi, the closest point from the water softener and water heater (basement) is 50 psi (cold) and 40 psi (hot). Upstairs (split level house; 1800 ft²) I am getting 40 psi to the RO system.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> ed5phexmb1


I got ED5PHEXMB10 and ED5PHEXMB00



> Is there anything else I can do to test out the solenoid to see if it has gone bad, i.e. voltage, resistance...?


Refrigerator filter is new/ok?

If we have good water flow into the valves and the valves are getting 110-120 volts ( have someone push the water paddle for you while you measure with volt meter ) but poor flow out would make the fill valve suspect.



> Water pressure!?! Should I invest in a booster pump to get the pressure up?


Many manufactures tell us 20-120psi is required for d/w, fridge, a/w fill valves to work, your on the low end but should be ok.









Ice and water filter in front access grille









Water inlet valve kit with new quick connections and instructions

jeff.


----------



## tarwood (Jan 27, 2007)

jeff1 said:


> I got ED5PHEXMB10 and ED5PHEXMB00


I didn't think the "0" was part of the model number, since there was a sapce, but I have the ED5PHEXMB10.





jeff1 said:


> Refrigerator filter is new/ok?


Actually I removed this filter due to redundency; with the water softener and RO system is this still needed???

I'll check the voltage and let you know, much appreciated.

Terry


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Actually I removed this filter due to redundency; with the water softener and RO system is this still needed???


Probably not...was more concerned it hadn't been changed...a tired filter will lower the water pressure in the refrigerator.

jeff.


----------



## jshunter (Nov 14, 2008)

this is really cool site, thanks for the idea that you have posted here in your forum
Refrigerator Filters


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

You may have a restriction in the valve or in the resevour. Pull the valve out of the frig (leaving all lines hooked up). Take the line off the valve that goes to the built in filter. Put a bucket under the valve and push the button to dispense some water. Do you get a good flow??? If no: your valve is restricted. If yes, hook the line back up and take the line coming out of the water resevour and repeat the test. Is the flow ok?? Just a matter of eliminating lines until you find the restriction. 30psi should be plenty of pressure.


----------

